# 2 Tage bis KDE 4 :)

## root_tux_linux

Wer freut sich alles auf KDE 4.0? ^^

Ich kündige seit Tagen den aktuellen Status an im ICQ/MSN/Jabber ^^

Wie lange wird es wohl gehen bis es gesplittete Pakete von KDE 4 geben wird?  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Ich werde nicht gleich updaten, sondern erstmal ein paar Tage warten, bis die schlimmsten Bugs gemeldet und in -r Versionen ausgebügelt werden.

----------

## treor

ich werds gezwungenermaßen so wie schachti machen... die geilsten packete kommen immer dann wenn ich wegen studium keine zeit hab (hab auch immer noch das update auf netbsd 4 für meinen server vor mir und komm nicht zu  :Sad:  )

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe die SVN Version schon seit 3 Wochen laufen. 

Abgesehen von kleineren Fehlern läuft es super, daher denke ich nicht, dass es nötig ist bis zu -r Versionen zu warten.

Zumal man es geslotted installieren kann ist es kein Risiko für ein bestehendes System.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zumal man es geslotted installieren kann ist es kein Risiko für ein bestehendes System.

 

Gute Punkt! Allerdings sollte man dann aufpassen, dass man ein Backup von ~/.kde macht - zumindest früher ging öfter mal was schief, falls sich verschiedene KDE-Versionen ein gemeinsames ~/.kde geteilt haben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Zumal man es geslotted installieren kann ist es kein Risiko für ein bestehendes System. 
> 
> Gute Punkt! Allerdings sollte man dann aufpassen, dass man ein Backup von ~/.kde macht - zumindest früher ging öfter mal was schief, falls sich verschiedene KDE-Versionen ein gemeinsames ~/.kde geteilt haben.

 

~/.kde ist nur ein Symlink auf den Ordner der akuellsten Version:

.kde -> .kde3.5 (auf meinem "normalem" Rechner

Aber Backups sind immer gut!

Tob

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ~/.kde ist nur ein Symlink auf den Ordner der akuellsten Version:
> 
> .kde -> .kde3.5 (auf meinem "normalem" Rechner
> ...

 

ok, hier auf meinem Rechner in der Uni (openSUSE 10.2) ist .kde ein Verzeichnis. Aber ich würde auch dem Symlink nicht trauen - falls bei der Installation von KDE4 das ebuild den Symlink nicht auf .kde4 ändert, ist ruckzuck die aktuelle Konfiguration zerschossen. Genauso, wenn man selbst zwischen KDE 3.5 und KDE 4 hin- und herwechselt und vergisst, den Symlink vorher zu ändern.

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die 4.0.0 überhaupt installier. Seit etwas mehr als einem Monat verwende ich die svn durchgehend. Die einzigen (sehr spärlich gesäten) Probleme tauchten beim kompilieren auf  :Wink:  Laufen tut es wunderbar.

Nur: seitdem der svn gefreezed wurde gab es ein paar nette updates, die im 4.0.0-Paket nicht mehr enthalten sind, z.B. beim Plasma die separaten Anfasser zum Rotieren und vergrößern (ja, schlagt mich  :Wink: ). Ich denke ich werd ab einem bestimmten stabilen Zustand nicht mehr aktualisieren und dann das 4.(0.)1 abwarten.

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den Release-Termin am Freitag, denn durch den nicht wieder verschobenen Termin sind endlich die Strings und Features wieder geöffnet, so dass ungezwungen endlich wieder was anderes als "nur" Bugfixes eingebaut werden können (Configdialoge für Plasma, ebenso wie in den kdebase-apps, usw.)  :Smile: 

Wegen split-ebuilds:

Die rc's gab es doch nur noch als split. Wird es denn für die stabilen releases überhaupt noch monolithisch geben? Durch den Umstieg auf cmake scheint man ja deutlich Zeit während dem "configure" eingespart zu haben...

Fröhliches "KDE4 ahoi!"

Franz

----------

## Ampheus

Ich verwende auch seit längerem die SVN und die läuft sehr rund und stabil, werde also erstmal dabei bleiben. Habe auch noch die separaten Anfasser dabei  :Wink: 

Was ich allerdings jetzt machen werde ist, die SVN-Version auf meinem Rechner beizubehalten und auch erstmal keine SVN-Updates zu fahren(trunk wurde wieder für 4.1 geöffnet und die SVN-ebuilds nutzen trunk). Das bedeutet, wer jetzt die SVN-ebuilds neu baut, erhält neuen code für 4.1, der gerade auf QT4.4 portiert wird. Es ist bald nicht mehr möglich, SVN mit QT4.3 zu bauen. Das Risiko ist mir gerade noch zu groß. Ich warte, bis trunk etwas stabiler wird und werde dann 4.1 SVN installieren.

Wer das nicht will, kann die eclasses im overlay ändern auf branch. Damit bleibt man bei 4.0.x und somit auch QT4.3  :Wink: 

Achja zum Thema "Bleeding Edge" und "Early Adaptors": Wenn es um das Thema KDE4 geht, bin ich möglichst immer ganz vorne dabei und nehme dabei auch Abstürze und Bugs hin  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ~/.kde ist nur ein Symlink auf den Ordner der akuellsten Version:
> 
> .kde -> .kde3.5 (auf meinem "normalem" Rechner
> ...

 

Da gab es doch irgendwo den Tip, sich für KDE4 einen neuen Benutzer anzulegen, dann wird an der alten Konfiguration nichts zerschossen. Ansonsten bin ich auch sehr gespannt, weil ich die Anwendungen für KDE doch deutlich besser finde als die für Gnome, aber mit dem KDE-Desktop nie warm geworden bin. Der Konqueror war für mich für nichts richtig zu gebrauchen. Firefox hat keine richtige Integration ins KDE und mit Opera konnte ich mich auch noch nicht anfreunden.

----------

## Thargor

Das kde einem die configs zerschiesst ist hinfaellig geworden, seit alle kde versionen darauf achten, nur programme aus ihrem slot auszufuehren und $PATH, byw. $KDEHOME entsprechend setzen/filtern.

kde4 blockt deshalb auch alte kdeversionen, die das nicht machen:

kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4

```
        !<kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6

        !<kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r1

        !=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8

        !=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r1

        !=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r2

        !=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.8
```

Von daher kann man sich im Moment nicht so viel zerschiessen (ausser wenn das upstream svn kaput ist  :Smile:  )

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Gute Punkt! Allerdings sollte man dann aufpassen, dass man ein Backup von ~/.kde macht - zumindest früher ging öfter mal was schief, falls sich verschiedene KDE-Versionen ein gemeinsames ~/.kde geteilt haben.

 

Richtig. Ein Downgrade der Konfigurationsdateien wird nicht unterstützt. Ein Wechselspiel in verschiedenen Shells mit gleichem Account kann sowieso nur schief gehen. Es würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn das Upgrade der Konfigurations- und anderer Dateien völlig  problemlos liefe.

Wer mit seinem System arbeitet, wartet besser auf eine Bugfix-Version von KDE 4.1.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Der Konqueror war für mich für nichts richtig zu gebrauchen. .

 

wie recht du hast! ich bin bisher von dolphin/okular und dem neuen konqueror (als browser) auch sehr sehr positiv überascht! dolphin ist endlich mal ein schlanker flotter dateibrowser für kde. sehr gut finde ich die "konsolen ansicht" wenn man auf F4 drückt und die splittet view eigenschaft, was man ja sonst nur vom krusader o.ä. kannte.

ich lasse auch schon seit einiger zeit die svn ebuilds laufen und bisher scheint wirklich fast alles relativ stable zu sein. was mich noch etwas stört sind die fehlenden konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für die plasmawidgets, die taskleiste zb.

wie ich das so hier lesen werde ich wohl svn und kde-4.0 parallel laufen lassen, ich will ja auch einer der ersten sein die kde-4.1 testen dürfen  :Wink: 

dann noch frohes schaffen!

mfg

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich freue mich auf auf jeden Fall auf KDE 4. Vielleicht kann mich dieses auch endlich mal überzeugen. Ich bin bisher eigentlich mit meinem Fluxbox und Enlightenment zufrieden. Das positive an denen ist, dass sie einfach schneller sind als KDE. Aber wer weiß!? Man sehn' was KDE4 mit sich bringt. Habe es bisher noch nicht getestet. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.

VG

----------

## schachti

KDE 4.0 soll noch relativ langsam sein - die Geschwindigkeitsverbesserungen sollen erst mit KDE 4.x erfolgen. Habe ich in irgendeinem KDE-Blog gelesen, finde leider den Link nicht mehr.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geschwindigkeitsmäßig ist zur Zeit auch Gnome ganz vorne mit dabei. Die haben da in der letzten Zeit einiges dran getan, da kommt KDE inzwischen nicht mehr mit, vor zwei Jahren war das noch genau umgekehrt. Bin auch immer davon ausgegangen, dass KDE4 da zulegt.

----------

## franzf

Starten von Programmen geht eigentlich schon richtig fix (soll nach tests besser sein als mit Qt-/KDE-3. Was noch Probleme macht ist die Größenänderung von Fenstern.

Insbesondere Qt wird da mit v4.4 nochmal ordentlich zulegen.

Stichwort "Alien-Widgets": Problem ist dass jedes Widget (ob Button, Lineedit, etc) ein X-Window (hoffe man darf das so nennen...) ist und damit wie wild X-Events empfängt und sendet. Wenn man nun bei einem Fenster die Größe ändert hat man einen irren Overhead an events, welcher dazu führt dass man kurz häßliche Bereiche die noch nicht neu gezeichnet wurden sieht ("Flickern", einfach mal ausprobieren, dann wisst ihr was ich meine). Qt hat nun das ganze überarbeitet und verwendet eine eigene Methode beim senden/empfangen von events, nun geht das witklich smoooooth  :Smile: 

(Hier der Link zum Trolltech-Blog, mit (leider Flash-)Videos.

Dann gibt es scheinbar noch einen Bug mit Q(Abstract)ScrollArea (oder sogar QScrollBar?), der dafür sorgt dass beim Scrollen die ganze Seite und nicht nur der Ausschnitt geändert wird...

Das ist zumidest das was ich aus diversen Blogs herausgelesen hab  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## root_tux_linux

Was'n jetzt los?

Heute morgen stand bis  12 Uhr  2 Tage bis KDE 4.0

Jetzt steht: Heute wird der Traum wahr! oO

Haben die sich vertan?

Wollten doch KDE 4.0 erst am 11 rausbringen?

----------

## Jinidog

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Geschwindigkeitsmäßig ist zur Zeit auch Gnome ganz vorne mit dabei. Die haben da in der letzten Zeit einiges dran getan, da kommt KDE inzwischen nicht mehr mit, vor zwei Jahren war das noch genau umgekehrt.

 

Da würde ich aber widersprechen. Bei Ubuntu merkt man beispielsweise einen gravierenden Unterschied, wenn man auf einem Rechner KDE statt Gnome verwendet.

KDE 4 wird nicht langsam sein, aber auf jedenfall noch schneller werden. 

Ist doch schön, man kann sich auf jede neue KDE Version freuen und wohl auch jedes Mal deutliche Verbesserungen merken. Als KDE Nutzer sind einem solche Freuden ja jetzt eine Weile verwehrt geblieben  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach Mensch, ich hab mich irgendwie schon drauf gefreut das dieses Wochenende zu installieren.

Aber mal was anderes... die Release-Events beginnen erst am 17ten. Anscheinend kommt es doch erst nächste Woche..?

Wo hast du denn gelesen das es schon in zwei Tagen erscheinen soll?

Ich werde es wohl wieder parallel zu Gnome, Fluxbox installieren. Beim letzten mal hat hier pers. Gnome das rennen gemacht.

Kde war mir zu überladen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ach Mensch, ich hab mich irgendwie schon drauf gefreut das dieses Wochenende zu installieren.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes... die Release-Events beginnen erst am 17ten. Anscheinend kommt es doch erst nächste Woche..?
> 
> Wo hast du denn gelesen das es schon in zwei Tagen erscheinen soll?
> ...

 

Na http://games.kde.org/new/counter/  <-----------------

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber mal was anderes... die Release-Events beginnen erst am 17ten. Anscheinend kommt es doch erst nächste Woche..?
> 
> Wo hast du denn gelesen das es schon in zwei Tagen erscheinen soll?

 

http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Geschwindigkeitsmäßig ist zur Zeit auch Gnome ganz vorne mit dabei. Die haben da in der letzten Zeit einiges dran getan, da kommt KDE inzwischen nicht mehr mit, vor zwei Jahren war das noch genau umgekehrt. 
> 
> Da würde ich aber widersprechen. Bei Ubuntu merkt man beispielsweise einen gravierenden Unterschied, wenn man auf einem Rechner KDE statt Gnome verwendet.

 

Da stellt sich aber die Frage, ob das an Gnome oder Ubuntu liegt. Die aktuelle Version von Ubuntu hab ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber die Vorgängerversion war mit Gnome deutlich langsamer als Gentoo mit Gnome.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht können diejenigen, die KDE4 schon nutzen, mal ein kurze Installationsanleitung geben. Was für Flags sollte man setzen und gibt es noch anderes zu beachten. Gibt es kde4-meta und kde4base-meta, damit man sich da schon mal etwas früher einloggen kann?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hö?

Auf einigen Mirrors findet man KDE 4.0.0 für Mandriva und OpenSuse und als Source.

Angeblich wurden die Pakete für Mandriva am 6,7 und 8.1.08 hochgeladen

ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/stable/4.0.0/Mandriva/2008.0/RPMS/i586

LiveCD ist auch verfügbar mit OpenSuse und KDE trägt die Version 4.0.0

http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/4.jpg

Bin ich besoffen?

----------

## schachti

Und was daran wundert Dich? Ist doch klar, dass es einige Zeit dauert, die Pakete auf die Mirrors zu verteilen etc. - üblicherweise wird damit einige Tage vor dem offiziellen Release begonnen.

----------

## Ampheus

Genauer gesagt wurde damit am 04. Januar begonnen und heute im laufe des Tages soll das offizielle announcement durchs Netz gehen und die fertigen Pakete sollen heute auf den Servern stehen. Ein paar stunden Geduld bitte noch  :Smile: 

Zu dem empfohlenen USE-Flags: opengl qt3support

Sonst fallen mir im Moment keine ein. Es könnte aber noch sein, dass QT mit accesibility gebaut werden muss. Das war eine Zeit lang ein Bug. Ohne dieses Flag ließ sich kdebase der kdelibs nicht bauen(weiß nicht mehr genau).

Aber ansonsten: Viel Spaß mit 4.0.0!  :Wink: 

/me @ 4.0.80  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Und was daran wundert Dich? Ist doch klar, dass es einige Zeit dauert, die Pakete auf die Mirrors zu verteilen etc. - üblicherweise wird damit einige Tage vor dem offiziellen Release begonnen.

 

Das  "nur" Mandriva und OpenSuse vorhanden ist und sonst keine andere nach 5 Tagen oO

----------

## UncleOwen

ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/stable/4.0.0/src/

Quellen fuer alle.

----------

## kswtch

ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.0.0/

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ihr seid ja witzig...

Ich schreib vorhin  es gibt suse, mandriva und src und ihr postet jetzt src ^^

Ich finds nur seltsam das nur für mandriva und opensuse schon pakete gemacht wurden und für den rest ned.

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Ihr seid ja witzig...
> 
> Ich schreib vorhin  es gibt suse, mandriva und src und ihr postet jetzt src ^^
> 
> Ich finds nur seltsam das nur für mandriva und opensuse schon pakete gemacht wurden und für den rest ned.

 

öhm für kde 3.5.7 gibt es vom kde projekt auch nur Pakete für Mandriva,Pardus, SuSE und kubuntu. Das ist ein netter Service vom KDE projekt für diese Distries Pakete anzubieten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ihr seid ja witzig...
> 
> Ich schreib vorhin  es gibt suse, mandriva und src und ihr postet jetzt src ^^
> 
> Ich finds nur seltsam das nur für mandriva und opensuse schon pakete gemacht wurden und für den rest ned. 
> ...

 

Wieso ausgerechnet die? oO

Wechselt das irgendwann oder wie wo was? oO

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Ihr seid ja witzig...
> 
> Ich schreib vorhin  es gibt suse, mandriva und src und ihr postet jetzt src ^^
> 
> Ich finds nur seltsam das nur für mandriva und opensuse schon pakete gemacht wurden und für den rest ned. 
> ...

 

ka wiso "ausgerechnet die".

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, daß das Kde-projekt nicht für alle Distributionen (das wäre zu viel arbeit) pakete anbietet.

Ich vermute, daß das KDE-Projekt hauptsächlich Pakete für die Distributionen selbst anbietet, welche KDE als standard Desktop verwenden.

----------

## schachti

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich vermute, daß das KDE-Projekt hauptsächlich Pakete für die Distributionen selbst anbietet, welche KDE als standard Desktop verwenden.

 

Oder die Geld zahlen (sprich einen oder mehrere Entwickler bezahlen, was SUSE AFAIK bei KDE tut).

----------

## manuels

Hmm, die Version scheint heut Nacht veroeffentlicht worden zu sein (laut http://dot.kde.org), aber im offiziellen Portage ist sie nocht nicht - gibts da ein Overlay? (Ich mein keinen Overlay fuer die Beta)

----------

## schachti

Gibt dazu einen schönen Thread im englischen Forum. So wie ich das verstanden habe wird es wohl erst KDE 4.1 in portage schaffen.

----------

## Vortex375

Habe heute Nacht die neuste svn-Version installiert.

Resultat: vollkommen unbrauchbar.

Erstmal vergisst er die Einstellung für die Mausgeschwindigkeit nach jedem Neustart. Na gut, nur ne kleine Macke, aber nervt halt.

Dann merk ich, dass die neue tolle schwarze Leiste am unteren Bildschirmrand etwa in jeder Hinsicht ein Schritt nach hinten im Vergleich zum Kicker von KDE3 ist. Man kann nicht mal die Gegenstände auf der Leiste verschieben. Neue Sachen an die richtige Stelle zu droppen erfordert einiges an Zielarbeit. Schließlich droppe ich ein "böses" Plasmoid auf meine Leiste und habe nun dort einen markant platzierten Text "this object could not be created". Diesen Text kann ich zwar markieren und in die Zwischenablage kopieren, nur von der Leiste entfernen lässt er sich nicht (Rechtsklick geht nicht).

Also neu anmelden. Der Logout-Button bewirkt nichts. Der Switch-User-Button öffnet den Run-Dialog. Also doch Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.

Neu angemeldet, der nervende Text ist weg. Lassen wir Plasma erstmal sein, denk ich, und erkunden andere essentielle Bestandteile einer Desktopumgebung. Da wäre einmal der Datei-Manager Dolphin.

Leider muss ich auch hier feststellen, dass Dolphin im Vergleich zum Konqueror aus KDE3 der reine Witz ist. Er bietet nur einen Bruchteil der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des alten Konqueror, ohne dass ich irgendwelche neuen genialen Features entdecken konnte. Ich konnte es nicht so einstellen, dass die Taste F4 jedesmal eine neue Konsole in einem neuen Fenster öffnet und nicht dieses beknackte Panel-Dingens im selben Fenster.

Und dann noch was, was mich unglaublich genervt hat: Dolphin ist der Detail-Ansicht entsetzlich langsam und das sogar wenn man die Previews abschaltet. Wenn ich im Konqueror ein etwas größeres Verzeichnis öffne, dann erscheint dessen Inhalt fast augenblicklich. Bei Dolphin starre ich stattdessen erstmal 1-2 Sekunden auf eine weiße Fläche bevor der Inhalt erscheint. Und wenn ich dann nach unten Scrollen will, hängt er nochmal.  :Shocked: 

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass Dolphin den Inhalt der Unterordner durchsucht, damit er die Größe eines Ordners berechnen kann. Abschalten kann man dieses "Feature" offenbar nicht.

Na gut, wenn's schon auf der funktionellen Ebene nur Enttäuschungen gibt, dann schau ich mir halt mal an, was KDE4 an optischen Leckerbissen zu bieten hat. Von dem ähm "Design" des Desktops bin ich ja nicht sonderlich angetan. Dieses alles-in-schwarz ist irgendwie so total uninspiriert. Auf kde-look.org habe ich bereits vor über einem halben Jahr sehr viel bessere Design-Ideen und -Vorschläge gesehen, insbesondere auch für die Kontrollleiste und den Desktop. Schade das davon nichts umgesetzt wurde.

Achja, und warum muss das "Device-Notifier"-Icon in meiner Leiste dreimal so groß sein, wie die normalen Icons? Extrem hässlich. Diese "Extenders" (kleine hübsche Icons, die beim Anklicken ein Menü aufklappen), die auf kde-look.org als neues Feature für die Taskbar vorgeschlagen wurden, hätten wesentlich besser ausgesehen (siehe z.B. hier).

Wenn ihr noch mehr gute Ideen sehen wollt, die hoffentlich noch irgendwann in KDE eingebaut werden, dann geht mal auf kde-look.org in der Kategorie "KDE4 Brainstorm" auf "Highest Rated". Da kommt man ins Träumen.  :Wink: 

Dann hab ich mal vorsichtig die Desktop-Effekte angeworfen. Naja, also funktioniert haben die zunächst schon. Zwar wird das Verändern der Größe eines Fensters sehr, sehr langsam, aber sonst wirkt der Desktop noch recht reaktionsschnell und nicht "träge", wie das z.B. bei früheren Versionen von compiz der Fall war.

Aber leider musste ich die Desktop-Effekte kurz danach wieder abstellen, weil ich feststellen musste, dass ich nach wie vor keine Videos bei aktivierten Desktop-Effekten ansehen kann. Das heißt, ich kann schon, aber man sieht hässliche Streifen im Bild, wie es bei nicht-aktivierter vertikaler Synchronisation der Fall ist. Das aktivieren von "use V-Sync" in den Optionen der Desktop-Effekte bringt leider gar nichts. Die Streifen hab ich dann immernoch, dafür ruckelt das Bild jetzt zusätzlich unerträglich.

Also die Desktop-Effekte wieder abgeschaltet. Nach dem deaktivieren musste ich feststellen, dass kwin und kded sich nun beide meine CPU-Last zu je 50% teilen. Kwin reagiert auch plötzlich nicht mehr auf Shortcuts wie Alt+F4. Offenbar hat sich irgendwas aufgehangen. Also nochmal Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.

Nach erneutem einloggen krieg ich allerdings nur noch einen leeren Desktop präsentiert. Von meiner Kontrollleiste am unteren Bildschirmrand keine Spur...  :Rolling Eyes: 

An dieser Stelle hatte ich dann die Nase voll. Wenn dieser Haufen Bockmist würdig für den Titel "Release" sein soll, dann ist das wirklich mehr als peinlich. Lieber hätten sie sich nochmal drei Monate Zeit gelassen und was gescheites auf die Beine gestellt, anstatt so einen unfertigen Murks als "Release" auszugeben...

Auf dem Papier lesen sich die Neuerungen in KDE4 zwar wunderbar, doch die Praxis sieht leider sehr enttäuschend aus.

Naja, es bleibt die Hoffnung auf KDE-4.1.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

schade, dass du so einen schlechten Eindruck hast.

Ich moechte es auch mal ausprobieren, aber im KDE-Overlay ist auch nur eine SVN-Version.

Gibt es nirgendwo ein Overlay fuer die "offiziellen" KDE 4.0 Sources?

----------

## Vortex375

Übrigens, ich bräuchte die neusten Nvidia-Treiber wegen diesen Grafikfehlern beim Scrollen in Qt4. Aber leider ist die Version noch immer nicht in Portage, obwohl sie mittlerweile fast einen Monat alt ist.

Weiß jemand, wo es ein ebuild für die neuen nvidia-Treiber (169.07) gibt?

----------

## blice

Ich habe die KDE-svn auch diese Woche "probiert" .. ich mochte kde ja noch nie sonderlich, aber was kde4 angeht ist das ein Riesendebakel,

kde3 war wesentlich bequemer, übersichtlicher und handlicher ...

bei mir geht zwar alles inkl effekte - aber konqueror fürs web ist sau-langsam, dateimanagment ist okay (relativ)

+ speed ist nett, aber kein vergleich zu xfce oder enlightenment

- irgendwelche einstellungen sind total versteckt - daß man erst stundenlang suchen muss

- das neue "Start" Menü ist zum ko..en

- ich vermisse immer noch das LautsprecherIcon, bei dem mit dem Mausrad die Vol einstellen kann

- Kcontrol aus kde3  wurde aufgeteilt in zig kleine Programme die man erst suchen muss

-- alle Programme die noch nicht aktuell sind (zb k3b) benötigen parallel noch kde3 libs 

--- kopete kann kein icq mehr

- mit phonon wurde schon wieder ein neuer wrapper eingeführt

Alles in allem ist für mich kde auch mit der Version 4 reine Compiler-Zeit und Plattenplatz verschwendung.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Übrigens, ich bräuchte die neusten Nvidia-Treiber wegen diesen Grafikfehlern beim Scrollen in Qt4. Aber leider ist die Version noch immer nicht in Portage, obwohl sie mittlerweile fast einen Monat alt ist.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo es ein ebuild für die neuen nvidia-Treiber (169.07) gibt?

 

b.g.o?!  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> - das neue "Start" Menü ist zum ko..en 

 

Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Noch unübersichtlicher geht es kaum. Aber zum Glück ist das alte Menü nach wie vor vorhanden, sodass du also jederzeit zurückwechseln kannst. Wo da dann die "Innovation" bleibt, sei mal dahingestellt...

 *Quote:*   

> - Kcontrol aus kde3 wurde aufgeteilt in zig kleine Programme die man erst suchen muss 

 

Stimmt nicht. Es gibt doch nun die "System Settings", wo alles übersichtlich zusammengefasst ist.

 *Quote:*   

> - mit phonon wurde schon wieder ein neuer wrapper eingeführt 

 

Phonon ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Sache, weil es Programmen ermöglicht, die Wiedergabe von Audio- und Video-Dateien einzubinden, ohne jedesmal das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Ob sich Phonon in der Praxis bestätigen kann, wird sich erst noch rausstellen, aber vom Prinzip her finde ich das eine gute Neuerung.

----------

## franzf

@Vortex:

Dass du solche Probleme hast tut mir sehr leid... Bei mir geht eigentlich (das was ich halt nutze) recht reibungslos. OK, die "Konsole von gestern" ist manchmal beim klicken ins Fenster, wenn diese inaktiv war, gecrasht, dieser Bug ist heute weg.

Dein Problem mit dem langsamen Dolphin:

Rechtsclick in den Table-Header -> bei "Size" den Haken entfernen und schon geht alles ruckizucki  :Wink: 

Die schönen Features in Dolphin sind mMn die (schönere) "Pfad-Leiste", mit Dropdown zum schnellen Wechsel in Unterverzeichnisse, Leichterer Wechsel zwischen edit-navigate (einfach rechts neben den Pfad klicken), und die Option die Einstellungen global zu verwenden, nicht nur einzeln für jedes Verzeichnis. Außerdem ist er schneller geworden  :Wink: 

Mit dem "öden Design":

Da gab es Abstimmungen, wie das denn jetz ausschauen soll, die User haben dafür gestimmt...

Außerdem wird es mit Sicherheit viele neue Designs geben, die halt nicht das "offizielle" sind, aber wenigstens hat man die Option... Im übrigen war schon immer das erste was cih getan habe nach ner Neuinstallation das design zu ändern. Ich bin hier gerade recht glücklich mit QtCurve. Erst heute gabs ne neue Version (offizielles ebuild kopieren reicht), da kriegt man auch (endlich  :Smile: ) ne window-decoration, schaut jetzt wirklich lecker aus  :Wink: 

Dass Plasma noch nicht fertig ist dürfte mittlerweile hinsichtlich bekannt sein  :Wink:  Einfach abwarten, ich bin mir sicher dass das noch richtig gut wird. Dass Kicker (egal wie viele Optionen der auch anbot) keine guten Zukunftsaussichten hatte konnte man oft lesen: ziemlich mieses und schlecht zu erweiterndes Design (Sourcecode). Erklärt vllt. auch warum SuSE  KickOff nicht als StandAlone-Applet entwickelt sondern direkt die Kicker-Sourcen gepatcht hat  :Wink:  Da scheint man mit Plasma nun einen guten Schritt weiter zu kommen!

Zu nvidia:

Ebuilds zu den Treibern gibt's hier auf b.g.o. Dass VSync so mies geht liegt daran dass der Treiber die Option in der ModeLine konsequent ignoriert und man das deshalb (so denke ich) softwareseitig regeln muss -> extrem ruckelig.

Ansonsten will ich noch sagen dass ich mich freue dass kde4 released wurde. Es ist noch nicht fertig, keine Frage, Baustelle an vielen Stellen, vieles funktioniert noch nicht, trotzdem kann mir keiner den Optimismus und den daraus resultieren Spaß nehmen  :Wink:  Außerdem ist man hier nicht bei MS! Wer möchte kann ja gnome, kde3, xfce oder sonstwas nehmen (z.B. ne Fullscreen-VMWare in twm mit Vista...)  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Treborius

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Phonon ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Sache, weil es Programmen ermöglicht, die Wiedergabe von Audio- und Video-Dateien einzubinden, ohne jedesmal das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Ob sich Phonon in der Praxis bestätigen kann, wird sich erst noch rausstellen, aber vom Prinzip her finde ich das eine gute Neuerung.

 

das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 

siehe portaudio und konsorten

wer schreibt schon ein audio-programm, was nur unter kde laufen wird ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manuels

nee, Phonon unterstuetzt auch Windows und Konsorten - KDE soll ja auch auf nicht-*nix-Systemen laufen koennen.

Kennt keiner von euch eine ebuild-Quelle fuer KDE-4.0-nicht SVN?

----------

## firefly

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   
> 
> Phonon ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Sache, weil es Programmen ermöglicht, die Wiedergabe von Audio- und Video-Dateien einzubinden, ohne jedesmal das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Ob sich Phonon in der Praxis bestätigen kann, wird sich erst noch rausstellen, aber vom Prinzip her finde ich das eine gute Neuerung. 
> 
> das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 
> ...

 

Die phonon libs als solches haben keine abhängigkeit zu einen der KDE-libs.

Die einzigen abhängigkeiten zu KDE haben die phonon libs, welche für KDE Konfigurations elemente bereitstellen. wie z.b. kcm_phonon.so welches ein KDE Control Modul ist.

Desweiteren ist Phonon ab Qt 4.4 in Qt selbst enthalten.

----------

## xraver

Ich habe mir mal eine KDE-Four LiveCD gezogen und teste KDE an.

Sogar in einer VM (vmware) kann man schon einen grossen Gewindigkeitsvorteil festellen.

Auch Konqueror hat mächtig an Speed zugelegt. Somit is er für mich als Default-Browser  aufgestiegen.

 *blice wrote:*   

> kopete kann kein ICQ mehr
> 
> 

 

Wo hast du denn das her? Also hier hab ich die Möglichkeit einen ICQ Account einzutragen.

Was funktioniert denn da nicht?

Ich schreibe den Beitrag hier gerade in dem neuen Konqueror. Man hat ja unten einen Frame wo man den Thrad siht. Wenn ich nun da was markieren möchte läuft eine Menge schief. Es wird gescrollt, der ganze Text wird makiert.

Das StartMenü ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom EI. Da müssen die Entwickler nochmal ran. Solange beibt nur das "alte" Menü bei mir als default. Auch das Theme finde ich nicht so besonders. Besonders das olle grau macht einen Steinzeitlichen Eindruck.

Aber ansonsten mach KDE4 einen netten Eindruck. Besonders die Detailverbessen können sich sehen lassen.

Der neue Dateimanager Dolphin, naja - wer ihn braucht. Kann dieser denn vernünftig mit KIO's umgehen?

Auch das hinterlegen der Icons bei einer Makirung mit diesem blau - mich nervt es jetzt schon. Hoffentlich kann man auch dieses Abschalten.

Aber auch die Editoren machen mit den Detailverbesserungen einiges her. Da macht das Programmieren gleich viel mehr Spass. Schön übersichtlich werden z.b schleifen und co dargestellt.

Also kein KDE4.1 wird ein "must-have"

----------

## Carlo

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> An dieser Stelle hatte ich dann die Nase voll. Wenn dieser Haufen Bockmist würdig für den Titel "Release" sein soll, dann ist das wirklich mehr als peinlich. Lieber hätten sie sich nochmal drei Monate Zeit gelassen und was gescheites auf die Beine gestellt, anstatt so einen unfertigen Murks als "Release" auszugeben...

 

Das Fiese an der Geschichte ist, daß es nicht drei Monate sind, sondern man realistischerweise von ein bis zwei Jahren ausgehen muß, bis die gröbsten Klöpse ausgebügelt und fehlende Anwendungen fertig sind. Die Darstellungsprobleme sind zumindest teilweise Qt (Besserung ab Qt 4.4/KDE 4.1) und Xorg (keine Ahnung, wie da der Entwicklungszyklus aussieht) anzulasten.

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   
> 
> Phonon ist eigentlich gar keine schlechte Sache, weil es Programmen ermöglicht, die Wiedergabe von Audio- und Video-Dateien einzubinden, ohne jedesmal das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Ob sich Phonon in der Praxis bestätigen kann, wird sich erst noch rausstellen, aber vom Prinzip her finde ich das eine gute Neuerung. 
> 
> das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 
> ...

 

Jeder, der Anwendungen mit Audio- oder Videoausgabe für KDE schreibt. Eine sich in das Qt/KDE Framework einfügende Multimedia-API ist schon sehr wünschenswert.

----------

## super-lupo

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> An dieser Stelle hatte ich dann die Nase voll. Wenn dieser Haufen Bockmist würdig für den Titel "Release" sein soll, dann ist das wirklich mehr als peinlich. Lieber hätten sie sich nochmal drei Monate Zeit gelassen und was gescheites auf die Beine gestellt, anstatt so einen unfertigen Murks als "Release" auszugeben...

 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das Fiese an der Geschichte ist, daß es nicht drei Monate sind, sondern man realistischerweise von ein bis zwei Jahren ausgehen muß, bis die gröbsten Klöpse ausgebügelt und fehlende Anwendungen fertig sind. Die Darstellungsprobleme sind zumindest teilweise Qt (Besserung ab Qt 4.4/KDE 4.1) und Xorg (keine Ahnung, wie da der Entwicklungszyklus aussieht) anzulasten...

 

Niemand hat behauptet, der 4.0er Release sei für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht. Er richtet sich an Entwickler um Ihre Applikationen auf die neue Umgebung anzupassen und an interessierte User. 

Die Kde Entwickler haben eindeutig klargemacht das erst 4.1 oder 4.2 für den produktiven Einsatz und für Otto Normal user geignet sein wird. Ich sehe da also grad nicht so Euer Problem? Lasse mich da aber gerne von Euch belehren.

Mit besten Grüßen,

Lupo

----------

## Carlo

 *super-lupo wrote:*   

> Niemand hat behauptet, der 4.0er Release sei für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht.

 

Dazu wollte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht geäußert haben. Ich weiß sehr genau, welche verquere Sicht die KDE-Entwickler vertreten. Au contraire: Spätestes ein Bugfix-Release eines als stabil markierten Releases hat produktiv einsetzbar zu sein. Leider arbeiten nur sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Open-Source-Projekte auf diesem Niveau.

----------

## super-lupo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> ...Ich weiß sehr genau, welche verquere Sicht die KDE-Entwickler vertreten...

 

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich da nicht Deiner Meinung wäre. Aber die KDE Entwickler haben es von vornherein so angesagt.

Und von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung und Enttäuschung von einigen nicht so ganz.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *super-lupo wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   ...Ich weiß sehr genau, welche verquere Sicht die KDE-Entwickler vertreten... 
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, daß ich da nicht Deiner Meinung wäre. Aber die KDE Entwickler haben es von vornherein so angesagt.
> 
> Und von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung und Enttäuschung von einigen nicht so ganz.

 

Ich finde es vorallem faszinierend, dass die Leute so verschiedene Eindrücke/Schwierigkeiten mit KDE haben.

Bei mir geht, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, alles sehr gut.

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die KDE 4.0 LiveCD angeguckt und bin voll enttäuscht, dabei hab ich mich so tierisch auf KDE 4.0 gefreut.  :Sad: 

Das Menü ist zum heulen, kann man aber duch das alte ersetzen. Aber wie bearbeitet man das Ding? oO

Die Taskleiste nervt nur, ist viel zugross und lässt sich nicht ändern.

Kein verschieben, keine transparenz nix. 

Wie zur Hölle integriert man da kbfx o.ä.? Garnicht?

Die Effekte reichen nie im Leben an Compiz/-Fusion/Beryl  ran, nicht mal an VISTA!

Alleine schon dieses Previewfenster einfach nur grässlich.

Als ich an den Einstellungen für die Effekte bzw OpenGL im Kcontroll gespielt hab wurde mein Desktop schwarz! 

Selbst ein strg + alt + backsapce bring nichts, weil er immer wieder mit der Einstellung startet und schwarz wird!

Will mir KDE damit sagen das meine 8600GTS zu schwach ist oder was? oO

Desweiteren vermiss ich noch viele andere kleine Programme z.B. kmix o.ä.

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das KDE 4.0 für Entwickler sei und erst in KDE 4.1 mehr Funktionen vorhanden sein sollen die jetzt noch fehlen.

Das ist doch ein Witz!

Schon bei der Alpha hiess es die wäre für Entwickler und jetzt die Final?

Wenn die Zukunft von KDE so aussieht wechsel ich lieber zu Gnome oder update mein 3.5.8 nie mehr  ^^

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Übrigens, ich bräuchte die neusten Nvidia-Treiber wegen diesen Grafikfehlern beim Scrollen in Qt4. Aber leider ist die Version noch immer nicht in Portage, obwohl sie mittlerweile fast einen Monat alt ist.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo es ein ebuild für die neuen nvidia-Treiber (169.07) gibt?

 

sabayon overlay   :Very Happy: 

da gibt es immer die neusten ati- & nvidia-treiber   :Wink:  (und noch ein bißchen mehr)

alternativ: selbst umbenennen

----------

## schachti

Die teilweise doch recht negativen Erfahrungsberichte bestätigen dann ja meine Strategie, erstmal die Finger von KDE 4.0 zu lassen. Das kommt mir erst auf den Rechner, wenn es wirklich besser als KDE 3.5 ist, mir also einen echten Mehrwert (zum Beispiel bezüglich Usability oder Geschwindigkeit) liefert, und das sehe ich bisher noch nicht.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *super-lupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niemand hat behauptet, der 4.0er Release sei für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht. Er richtet sich an Entwickler um Ihre Applikationen auf die neue Umgebung anzupassen und an interessierte User. 
> 
> Die Kde Entwickler haben eindeutig klargemacht das erst 4.1 oder 4.2 für den produktiven Einsatz und für Otto Normal user geignet sein wird. Ich sehe da also grad nicht so Euer Problem? Lasse mich da aber gerne von Euch belehren.
> ...

 

das problem ist glaub ich das die erwartungen immer wieder erneut in die höhe getrieben wurden, dadurch das der release termin immer weiter nach hinten verschoben worden ist. natürlich ist die entäuschung dann groß wenn man dann eine "baustelle" sieht, die meiner meinung nach aber garkeine wirkliche meh ist. jedenfalls im direkten vergleich zu anfang dezember. 

an alle die jetzt rum meckern:

1. niemand zwingt euch kde 4 zu benutzen!

2. abwarten, kommt zeit kommt rat, die entwicklung steht ja nicht still oder seh ich das falsch?

negatives echo motiviert die entwickler bestimmt nicht unbedingt sich mehr reinzuhängen...

mfg

----------

## Vortex375

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 
> 
> siehe portaudio und konsorten
> ...

 

Treborius, du hast da mehrere Sachen ganz falsch verstanden. Phonon ist kein einfacher Wrapper für ALSA und/oder OSS, sondern bietet eine abstrakte, einheitlich API zum einbinden von Multimedia-Bibliotheken wie Xine oder Gstreamer in eine Anwendung. Man kann also mit einfachen API-Aufrufen z.B. eine Audio-Datei abspielen ohne erst den Player-Code selbst schreiben zu müssen.

Phonon ist also etwas vollkommen anderes als portaudio und Konsorten.

Weiterhin hat hat Phonon nicht die Kdelibs als Abhängigkeit. Darüberhinaus wird Phonon nun von Trolltech in derem svn-Repository weiterentwickelt. Phonon wird also möglicherweise in Zukünftigen Versionen von Qt bereits enthalten sein. Damit kann jeder eine Qt-Anwendung schreibt auf Phonon zugreifen. Und Qt-Anwendungen laufen selbstverständlich nicht nur und KDE, sondern sogar auf anderen Betriebssystemen (zumindest auf den "großen Drei").

----------

## xraver

In den Medien und sonst wo konnte man lesen -" Die Desktop Revolution".

Also revolutionäres konnte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht entdecken. Nur nette kleines Features die jedoch den Rummel um KDE nicht rechtfertigen.

Lol, und ich habe mit der Beta immer gewartet, wollte mir nicht die Vorfreude nehmen. Und nun das.

Naja, bleibt nur noch hoffen. Warum haben die Entwickler nicht mal des öfteren bei KDE-Look geschaut? Dort waren genug Dinge zu sehen die sich die Anwender wünschen.

Gibt es hier einige Anwendungsentwickler?

Mich würde interessieren ob aus Entwicklersicht KDE4 genauso murks geworden ist wie aus Anwendersicht.

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   
> 
> das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 
> 
> siehe portaudio und konsorten
> ...

 

Phonon wird in Qt 4.4 enthalten sein, wie man hier nachlesen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde E17 mit Abstand besser. Es fehlt an nichts. 

Design -> top

Geschw. -> top

Handhabung -> top

Kann es nur empfehlen...!

----------

## vlow

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> ich finde E17 mit Abstand besser. Es fehlt an nichts. 
> 
> Design -> top
> 
> Geschw. -> top
> ...

 

Ist E17 nicht im Alpha Stadium ? Klasse, dann gibts Alpha Software, die besser funktioniert, als die KDE 4 Final...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *vlow wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   ich finde E17 mit Abstand besser. Es fehlt an nichts. 
> 
> Design -> top
> 
> Geschw. -> top
> ...

 

naja, E17 ist ja auch schon jahrelang im "alpha"   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *vlow wrote:*   

>  *metal1ty wrote:*   ich finde E17 mit Abstand besser. Es fehlt an nichts. 
> 
> Design -> top
> 
> Geschw. -> top
> ...

 

E17 ist so lange Alpha, wie ich bei Gentoo bin.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Die Leute haben echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Sowas sollte man unterstützen oder zumindest mal antesten  :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   
> 
> das ist die neuerfindung des rades, gibt genügend wrapper für OSS und ALSA 
> 
> siehe portaudio und konsorten
> ...

 

Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit, habe wohl vorschnell das ganze mit meinen "arts"-erfahrungen vermischt,

unter diesem Blickpunkt ist es sogar für mich interessant

----------

## Gibheer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *vlow wrote:*   Ist E17 nicht im Alpha Stadium ? Klasse, dann gibts Alpha Software, die besser funktioniert, als die KDE 4 Final... E17 ist so lange Alpha, wie ich bei Gentoo bin.

 

e17 ist nicht im alpha-stadium, das war es bisher noch nicht und wird es wahrscheinlich auch noch lange Zeit nicht sein. Es gibt ja bisher nur CVS-Reps und auf der Seite selber steht auch nix von Alpha, nur von Heavy Development.  :Wink: 

Aber der e17 ist fuer mich auch die einzige WM/Desktop/whatever die mir zusagt, wobei kde4 schon ganz nett ausschaut. Wenn es nur nicht so viele Abhaengigkeiten haette.

----------

## musv

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Aber der e17 ist fuer mich auch die einzige WM/Desktop/whatever die mir zusagt, wobei kde4 schon ganz nett ausschaut. Wenn es nur nicht so viele Abhaengigkeiten haette.

 

Let's go offtopic:

Ich hatte mal e17 angetestet, hat mir aber gar nicht gefallen. Die Themen sind zu klopig, will heißen: Mir sind die Titelleisten und Ränder um ein Vielfaches zu groß. Auch brauch ich keine Taskleiste. Bis jetzt erfüllt e16 genau das, was ich will. Und weil es dafür auch kein wirklich geniales Thema gab, hab ich mir halt eins selbst geschrieben: --> hier.

Auf dem Desktop will ich keine Icons, keine Taskleiste, keine Menüleiste. Da gehört ausschließlich ein Pager unten links hin, wo ich meine 16 virtuellen Arbeitsflächen verwalten kann. Und wenn ich irgendwo auf die Arbeitsfläche klicke, hat da das Menü zu erscheinen - ohne Zuletzt benutzte Programme, Lieblingsprogramme usw..  

Das Einzige, was ich bisher an e17 richtig genial fand, ist die extrem kurze Reaktionszeit. Und da scheint e17 einmalig zu sein. Hab bis dato nichts vergleichbares gefunden. D.h. wenn ich für e17 mein e16-Design hinkriegen würde, würde ich sofort wechseln.

Das was ich bisher von KDE3 (und KDE4?) in den "Wie sieht eure Arbeitsobefläche aus"-Threads gesehen hab, ging von extrem langweilig und häßlich bis einfach genial. Aber auch wenn die Taskleisten (Koolstart) und Symbole noch so klasse aussehen, mich würden die Dinger auf Dauer nur stören. Und benutzen würde ich sie eh nicht. 

Trotzdem warte ich gespannt zumindest auf die KDE4-Apps. Bisher waren da schon einige interessante Ideen dabei. Der KDE-Desktop selbst wird aber wohl wie schon bei KDE3 keine Alternative zu e16 werden.

----------

## blice

Wo wir gerade schonmal offtopic sind , starten wir doch mal nen Flamewar  :Smile: 

Nachdem ich nun Enlightenment, Kde3 , Gnome, Fluxbox etc etc getestet habe (ich hatte zeitweise 15 kombinationen aus desktop/dateimanagement/windowsmanager)    bin ich letztendlich bei xfce4   geblieben . 

Und jedem den ich ein Linux (egal ob Xubuntu oder Gentoo ..)  richte ich xfce als default ein , und alle sind zufrieden.

----------

## think4urs11

äh-hem

ich darf mal wieder freundlich darauf hinweisen das innerhalb eines Threads beim Thema geblieben werden sollte?

Zur Erinnerung - das Thema eines Threads steht oben direkt unterhalb des Gentoo Logos und der Menuzeile  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es geht voran. KDE4 ist schon in der package.mask. Im portage noch nicht, aber das wird dann wohl bald kommen.

----------

## bassai

mal zum thema, ob kde 4 jetzt gut oder nicht ist:

also ich habe seit der alpha jede kde 4 version getestset und festgestellt, dass sich von version zu version einiges verbessert hat.

deshalb bin auch auch von der 4.0 er version positiv überrascht, vor allem wegen den eher negativen posts in letzter zeit.

klar kann man das panel noch nicht konfigurieren, aber immerhin läuft bei mir alles stabil ohne abzustürzen, was schonmal sehr positiv ist.

bis jetzt macht alles auch einen recht performanten eindruck  und ich denk dass kde 4 ein schritt in die richtige richtung ist.

wenn man bedenkt was für eine rießige arbeit in dem ganzen projekt steckt denke ich, dass die kde 4 entwickler ihre arbeit sehr gut gemacht haben!

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, nun ist es im Portage. Leider sind da noch ein paar Fehler drin. Unter anderem braucht irgendwas das Paket kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.0.0:kde-4. Mal sehen, ob ich es finde. Und in der package.mask steht noch hinter einem Paket eine http-Adresse. Denke, heute geht es los.

Inzwischen alles ok, es kompiliert.

----------

## cosmophobia

um kde4 zu installieren muss man ja kdebase usw. upgraden, wie ich das sehe.. bleibt 3.5 dann noch erhalten..!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, KDE ist slotted. D.h., du kannst 3.5 und 4.0 gleichzeitig betreiben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was die da getrieben habe? Habe das Gefühl, dass die Pakete in einem Bruchteil der Zeit durchgehen als noch bei KDE 3.5.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kann mir mal einer sagen, was die da getrieben habe? Habe das Gefühl, dass die Pakete in einem Bruchteil der Zeit durchgehen als noch bei KDE 3.5.

 

Das liegt wohl in erster Linie an CMake. Agiert deutlich flotter als ./configure. Das war dann bei splittet ein ziemlicher Overhead (30 sec++ configure -> 20 sec Kompilieren...).

// Edit: Da hab ich mir wohl einen Kommentar falsch eingeprägt...

Außerdem hat Trolltech gegenüber Qt3 die Header stark verkleinert, was beim Kompilieren auch deutlich zu spüren ist. Die haben nicht die ganzen Member in den Header geschrieben sondern ausgelagert in eine Klasse QMyClassPrivate, welche wiederum in einer extra Datei liegt. Wenn nun z.B. konqueror QWidget includet kompiliert Konqueror schneller. Da das in den Konqueror-Sourcen nicht nur einmal gemacht wird sondern recht häufig summiert sich der Zeitgewinn zu doch spürbaren Größenordnungen.

Da sich kde bei den Programiierpraktiken auch immer an Qt orientiert haben die das auch bei Ihren Libs gemacht -> CompileTime--

//

Hab den Link nach einigem Suchen wieder gefunden:

http://www.qtforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=12530#12530

Christian81 ging es scheinbar nur um das Rekompilieren bei Änderung der Member... Peinlich, peinlich...

Deshalb wirst du da wohl beim kompletten emergen keinen Nutzen draus ziehen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Kann mir mal einer sagen, was die da getrieben habe? Habe das Gefühl, dass die Pakete in einem Bruchteil der Zeit durchgehen als noch bei KDE 3.5. 
> 
> Das liegt wohl in erster Linie an CMake. Agiert deutlich flotter als ./configure. Das war dann bei splittet ein ziemlicher Overhead (30 sec++ configure -> 20 sec Kompilieren...).
> 
> // Edit: Da hab ich mir wohl einen Kommentar falsch eingeprägt...
> ...

 

Also ich hab so kurz vor eins angefangen und schätze, dass ich um vier fertig bin... Das liegt nicht nur am ./configure, schätze mal, dass da nur noch 25% der Zeit gebraucht wird, wie bei KDE3.5.

So, und fertig. Qt4 war schon drauf, aber es sollte so in drei Stunden durch sein auf einem Intel 6420. Und auch schon mal das erste Mal eingeloggt. Scheint deutlich schneller geworden zu sein, hab aber keine Lust, da jetzt alles einzurichten.

----------

## cosmophobia

wirklich sicher, dass man beides installieren kann..!?

```
[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)
```

----------

## Max Steel

KAnn man, allerdings musst du hierfür <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 in deine package.mask eintragen um dann abzudaten.

Und das nur wegen kdebase-startkde, da kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r8 (glaub ich) erst den Symlink ~/.kde prüft ob der aufs richtige zeigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> wirklich sicher, dass man beides installieren kann..!?
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.0)
> ```
> ...

 

Bei KDE 3.5.8 gibt es keine Probleme.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> KAnn man, allerdings musst du hierfür <kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 in deine package.mask eintragen um dann abzudaten.
> 
> Und das nur wegen kdebase-startkde, da kdebase-startkde-3.5.7-r8 (glaub ich) erst den Symlink ~/.kde prüft ob der aufs richtige zeigt.

 

du meintest wohl >kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 in die package.keywords oder? wenn du 3.5.7-r6 maskierst hast du doch nichts gewonnen, entweder musst du <3.5.7-r6 deinstallieren oder auf 3.5.8 updaten damit kde-4 (ggf. geslottet) installiert werden kann. das thema kam aber auch schonmal im "kde4 antesten" thread vor

mfg

----------

## Max Steel

Ja okay, dann nehm gleich die genaue Version:

kdebase-3.5.7-r6

oder gleich kdebase-3.5.8-r6

----------

## franzf

Das ist keine prinzipielle Blockade sondern nur auf Versionen <kdebase-3.5.7-r6 bezogen. Wenn du vermeiden willst jetzt auf kde-3.5.8 zu aktualisieren mach doch

```
echo "<kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

oder nur die Version, die angegeben ist:

```
echo "=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

In jedem Fall IST das geslottet und du brauchst keine Angst wegen Problemen haben!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## manuels

Ich bin wohl der letzte der KDE 4.0 auch mal ausprobiert.

Mein Eindruck (wobei ich viele der vorherigen Meinungen bestätigen kann):

- Is schneller

- Hat ein langweiliges, farbloses Standard-Design

- Taskbar viel zu groß

- Oxygen-Icons sind ne große Enttäuschung

- Unpraktisches "Start-Menü"

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass es dank Plasmoids stark seinem Geschmack kann/muss.

Ich starte jetzt erstmal ein

```
emerge -C =kdebase-4.0.0
```

warte auf die 4.1 Version und werde diese mir dann individuell anpassen <edit>(hoffe dann sind mehr Plasmoids & Styles raus)</edit>. 

Just my two cents...

----------

## franzf

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ich bin wohl der letzte der KDE 4.0 auch mal ausprobiert.
> 
> Mein Eindruck (wobei ich viele der vorherigen Meinungen bestätigen kann):
> 
> - Is schneller
> ...

 

kde hat einen hohen Anspruch an Usability. Beim Design der Icons ging es nicht nur darum dass die knallig bunt daher kommen, sondern auch dass man die Dinger in kleinen Größen noch gut erkennen kann und insbesondere bei einem homogenen Design ("aus einem Guss") jedes Icon noch eindeutig von den anderen zu unterscheiden ist. Ich finde dem Oxygen-Iconteam ist das sehr gut gelungen. Im übrigen kannst du dir ja kdeartwork installieren, da kommen gleich mehrere Sets mit.

 *Quote:*   

> - Unpraktisches "Start-Menü"

 

Gibt doch den "default kde-application lancher" (steckt glaub ich in plasma-extras). Funkioniert gar prächtelig  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> <edit>(hoffe dann sind mehr Plasmoids & Styles raus)</edit>. 

 

Es exisitieren eigentlich schon Styles die richtig gut aussehen:

QtCurve (->kopier dir das aktuelle qtcurve-qt4-0.55.1 ins Overlay nach 0.55.2, dann kompiliert es und du kriegst noch ne kwin4-deco  :Wink: )

Polyester Ist noch nicht für qt4 im Portage, ist aber noch Beta...

Außerdem gibt's noch Bespin. Dazu hab ich hier im Forum schon ein ebuild gepostet, einfach suchen  :Smile: 

Diese Themes existieren auch schon länger, da war noch kein kde4 released.

Trotzdem kann es von Umfang und Konfigurabilität kde-3.5 noch nicht das Wasser reichen.

----------

## manuels

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kde hat einen hohen Anspruch an Usability. Beim Design der Icons ging es nicht nur darum dass die knallig bunt daher kommen, sondern auch dass man die Dinger in kleinen Größen noch gut erkennen kann und insbesondere bei einem homogenen Design ("aus einem Guss") jedes Icon noch eindeutig von den anderen zu unterscheiden ist. Ich finde dem Oxygen-Iconteam ist das sehr gut gelungen. Im übrigen kannst du dir ja kdeartwork installieren, da kommen gleich mehrere Sets mit.
> 
> 

 Ich mein ja nich, dass die Oxygen-Icons nicht bunt sein, ich persönlich find sie einfach nicht so hübsch. Das "farblos" bezog sich auf Windowdecorations und QT4-Style.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es exisitieren eigentlich schon Styles die richtig gut aussehen:
> 
> QtCurve (->kopier dir das aktuelle qtcurve-qt4-0.55.1 ins Overlay nach 0.55.2, dann kompiliert es und du kriegst noch ne kwin4-deco )
> ...

 

Hmm, man kann vom Apple-Kopieren halten was man will - ich find Bespin hübsch.

 *Quote:*   

> Diese Themes existieren auch schon länger, da war noch kein kde4 released.

 Naja, bei kde-looks waren nicht wirklich viele aufgelistet - egal.

Hier noch etwas zu lesen warum welche Neuerung in KDE 4.0 eingeführt wurde.

----------

## Vortex375

Kurze Frage: Mein KDE4 tötet beim Beenden immer alle im Hintergrund laufenden Dämonen (das sind bei mir pulseaudio und xmms2d). Ist das bei euch auch so? Kann man das vielleicht irgendwie unterbinden?

Außerdem funktioniert bei mir der Logout/Shutdown-Button nicht und wenn man auf "Switch User" klickt, erscheint stattdessen der Run-Dialog. Ist das normal?

EDIT: Oops, das mit den Dämonen liegt net an KDE4, sondern an pulseaudio. Das stirbt irgendwie wenn ich die X-Sitzung beende und reißt dann xmms2 mit. Wenn ich das X11-Modul von pulseaudio deaktiviere, passiert das nicht mehr.Last edited by Vortex375 on Mon Jan 21, 2008 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## treor

rundialog kommt bei mir genauso, deamons hab ich nicht überprüft aber  logout/shutdown funzt

----------

## ScytheMan

apropos kde 4.0

die erste technical preview zu amarok 2 is raus :>

----------

## a.forlorn

Kann bitte jemand das oxygen icon theme mal rausziehen und komprimiert als download anbieten?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## momonster

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Kann bitte jemand das oxygen icon theme mal rausziehen und komprimiert als download anbieten? 

 

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=61556

----------

## xraver

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Kann bitte jemand das oxygen icon theme mal rausziehen und komprimiert als download anbieten? 

 

Hier wird man fündig;

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/145671/?p=1178046#1178046

(habs selber nicht getestet!)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab jetzt mal etwas mit KDE4 rumgespielt und folgendes gefunden: Mein Desktop ist mit Icons vollgepllastert, also alles, was ich da habe ist mindestens dreimal da. Es gibt auf dem Desktop keine Vorschau für die Icons. Und wenn ich KDE4 beenden will, dann bekomme ich im Startmenü eine Auswahl an User abmelden, reboot usw... und wenn ich dann da drauf klicke, bekomme ich genau das Gleiche noch mal als Ausmwahlmenü. Also doppelt.

Gibt es dafür schon was, z.B., dass man die Icons wieder vom Desktop bekommt?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich werde es mir jetzt auch mal kompilieren. Eine Anleitung gibt es schon:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt mal etwas mit KDE4 rumgespielt und folgendes gefunden: Mein Desktop ist mit Icons vollgepllastert, also alles, was ich da habe ist mindestens dreimal da. Es gibt auf dem Desktop keine Vorschau für die Icons. Und wenn ich KDE4 beenden will, dann bekomme ich im Startmenü eine Auswahl an User abmelden, reboot usw... und wenn ich dann da drauf klicke, bekomme ich genau das Gleiche noch mal als Ausmwahlmenü. Also doppelt.
> 
> Gibt es dafür schon was, z.B., dass man die Icons wieder vom Desktop bekommt?

 

Das mit den Icons hatte ich auch mal in einer frühen SVN Version. Das ist aber schon seit mind. 1 Woche im SVN Tree behoben.

Ich hab sie einfach per Hand "gelöscht". Waren ja bei mir "nur" 50  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab nicht die SVN Version drauf sondern die aus dem Portage. Und wie soll ich bei dem vollgekleisterten Wust feststellen, welches das Icon ist, was ich brauche und welches die dritte Kopie? Das ist ja noch schwerer als Memory.

Edit: Ist dann wohl die schnellste Lösung, den .kde4.0 Ordner zu löschen und die Einstellungen noch mal neu zu machen.

----------

## treor

ich würd eher sagen dein ~/Desktop ist mit kde3.5 und kde4 icons bunt durchmischt  :Wink: 

lösch einfach alles und beim nächsten kde start werden die wichtigsten icons neu erzeugt

das ding ist bei mir zum glück leer und schreibgeschützt... ich mag irgendwie keine icons aufm desktop

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *treor wrote:*   

> ich mag irgendwie keine icons aufm desktop

 

Und bei mir liegt das, womit ich arbeite, genau da, grins....

----------

## a.forlorn

Seit meinem Test hat mein 3.5er user die ganzen Einträge von KDE4 im k-menu. Wie werd ich die wieder los?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Seit meinem Test hat mein 3.5er user die ganzen Einträge von KDE4 im k-menu. Wie werd ich die wieder los?

 

Ist sehr komisch, sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Ist bei dir .kde ein Link auf entweder .kde3.5 oder .kde4.0? Der wird ja entsprechend umgesetzt, je nachdem, welches KDE du im KDM auswählt.

----------

## SeeksTheMoon

Hier dran gehängt, passt perfekt  :Wink:  -- Finswimmer

Ich weiß, dass KDE-4.0 noch nicht für den Alltagsbetrieb taugt und wollte trotzdem mal reinschauen um zu erfahren was es kann, nicht kann, wie es sich bedient und wie es aussieht.

KDE benutze ich seit 2.x (oder sogar seit 1.x? Ist schon lange her) und wenn eine neue Version rauskommt, dann kribbelt es halt in den Fingern  :Smile: 

btw: wenn ich nachher sage "man kann nicht", dann meine ich "ich habe keinen intuitiven, schnellen, gewohnten Weg gefunden um", d.h. entweder es geht wirklich nicht oder ich hab an der falschen Stelle gesucht.

Und wenn ich "man" sage, dann meine ich mich, also nicht flamen, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist  :Wink: 

KDE 4.0 ist verglichen mit 3.5 leider ziemlich fies:

Die sagen, da fehlt noch einiges an Features... das ist korrekt: man kann nichtmal die Taskleiste verschieben und das System platziert die bei mir mitten auf dem Desktop (wo sie natürlich alle Programme überlagert), von denen ich auch irgendwie 2 Überlappend habe:

Das Hintergrundbild liegt in 2 Auflösungen aufeinander und auf beiden ist rechts oben dieses Applet-Dings angebracht. Der Taskbar ist unter dem kleineren Hintergrundbild angebracht. Laptop mit externem Monitor, vielleicht will KDE mir für beide Monitore was anbieten. Jedenfalls misslingt das  :Smile: 

Aus dem schönen Kontrollzentrum haben die so ein Vista-Ding gemacht: Anstatt alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie in 2 Frames unterteilt zu haben, sind die dolphin-mäßig angeordnet und wenn man in einer Einstellung war, muss man erst mit einem Zurück-Button auf die allgemeine Übersicht.

Ist nicht nur hässlich und unübersichtlich und zwei Arbeitsschritte mehr pro Einstellung (zurück klicken und neu orientieren), das ist wirklich bei Vista geklaut (ist dort aber noch wesentlich schlechter).

Das empfinde ich als ganz falschen Weg.

Die Uhr in der Taskleiste kann keine Sekunden anzeigen-> sekundengenaues Steigern bei eBay? Ich glaube nicht  :Smile: 

Die Taskleiste kommt in Riesengröße daher, was nicht änderbar ist. Verglichen mit KDE3 entspricht das der Einstellung "groß" und ich benutze am liebsten "klein". Wird sicher noch eingebaut.

Der Docklet-Bereich der Taskleiste ist nicht mehr da, die Docklets erscheinen anscheinend in einem Applet (bin ich blöd oder ist KDE das? Was soll das?)

Ich habe es außerdem durch Laden/Entladen von Applets in 5 Minuten geschafft, Startemenü und alles andere aus der Taskleiste rauszuwerfen ohne es wiederzubekommen (es war nur noch die Uhr drin... spitze *g*)...

Die Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern. Als ich auf die Anzeigeeinstellungen geklickt habe, hat KDE die Auflösung selber geändert, so dass ich nicht mehr diesen Doppeldesktop hatte... ich hatte dann nur noch den kleineren (800x600?).

Der Button zum Ändern ist und bleibt in dem Dialog ausgegraut.

Was Dolphin dem Konqueror voraus haben soll, ist mir noch nicht klar, außer dass er anders aussieht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich Dolphin eh niemals benutzen, weil ich den Konqueror als gutes Kombitool empfinde und auch so benutze (verschiedene Protokolle in Tabs und für suchen usw. geht man in eine Konsole).

Konqueror 4 kann übrigens keine resolv.conf auswerten, so wie das aussieht. Ich habe dort einen domain-Eintrag drin und wenn ich www eingebe, lande ich normalerweise auf unserer Webseite. Mit konqi4 bekomme ich nur ein "nicht unterstütztes Protokoll", so dass ich die URL ausschreiben muss.

Kopete hängt, wenn man einen Jabber-Account eingestellt hat, der sich über SSL anmelden soll: Der Einstellungsdialog geht nicht weg und darunter erscheint eine halb lesbare Fehlermeldung wegen SSL.

Strg+Alt+Esc geht nicht, kopete ist so nicht killbar.

Überhaupt habe ich kopete nur benutzt, weil Psi 0.10 wegen qca2 nicht mehr lief; kopete konnte ich noch nie leiden (zu wenig Jabber, zu viel Krams und nicht so ergonomisch/schlicht wie Psi), daran hat sich nichts geändert  :Smile: 

Die Konsole hat keine Möglichkeit, Reiter zu schließen, jedenfalls nicht per Mausklick wie das bei kde 3 ging, nach was anderem hab ich nicht gesucht.

Man kann und will nicht immer Strg+D drücken oder das ganze Konsolenfenster schließen.

Sowas wie "Arbeitsfläche einrichten" hab ich nicht gefunden, ein Rechtsklick auf den Desktop bringt einen nur zu Hintergrundbild und Bildschirmschoner.

Das K-Menü ist anders aufgebaut, sicherlich nicht schlechter als bisher, aber ob das besser ist, weiß ich nicht. Von der Geschwindigkeit war KDE-4.0 gefühlt genauso wie 3 (was ich positiv finde) und KDE-4.0 sieht netter aus (was ich auch positiv finde) ohne zu bunt zu wirken.

Ich finde außerdem sehr gut, dass zwischen Min/Max und Schließen ein Abstand ist, hin und wieder verklickt man sich selbst bei großen Schaltflächen noch, das dürfte damit nicht mehr passieren. Jetzt kann man sich nur noch bei Min/Max verklicken  :Very Happy: 

Jemand sagte "KDE-4.0 eats your puppies" -- Full ACK! Benutzen kann man das noch nicht, aber das wussten wir vorher schon.

KDE-4.1 oder 4.2 wird die fehlenden Features wieder nachgeholt haben (hoffe ich), dann (und erst dann) schaue ich mir das auch wieder an.

Aber wenn das von der Oberfläche nur mehr Vista geworden ist und die schön einfachen und logischen Sachen von KDE-3 rauswirft (kcontrol!!), dann gibt es schonmal einen Menschen, der die 3er Serie benutzt bis die nicht mehr unterstützt wird und dann mal ins Gnome-Lager spickt -- sofern mich da auch kein Vista anlächelt. Dann finde ich mich in Zukunft sicher eher bei Xfce oder einem anderen Minimaldesktop oder Window-Manager wieder.

Vielleicht tut mir auch jemand den Gefallen und forkt und verbessert KDE-3 wenn KDE-4 schlecht wird, mal sehen  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-642956.html

----------

## Massimo B.

3.5.8 wurde eben stable auf ppc.

Wird es mit KDE4 ratsam sein, eine neue Konfiguration anzulegen, oder ist es durchaus denkbar, dass einige der 3.5.8 Konfigurationen übernommen werden können (was auch dann etwas Arbeit beim Aussortieren bedeutet)? Die gesamte Kontact-Konfiguration mit allen Komponenten (kmail, knode..) werde ich natürlich versuchen zu übernehmen, konsole kann man zur Not neu konfigurieren, obwohl ich viel Zeit mit dem Farbschema verbracht hab.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt einen komplett neuen Ordner für die Konfiguration. Ob man da was rüberkopieren kann, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich habe alles neu gemacht. Ist ja auch vieles anders aufgebaut.

----------

## franzf

@SeeksTheMoon:

systemsettings vs kcontrol nimmt sich in meinen Augen nicht viel. Da wo ich im kde4 einen weiteren (dafür großen) Knopf klicken muss, ging Zeit beim exakten navigieren fürs Baumaufklappen im kcontrol flöten.

Die Kategorien samt Modulen sind immer noch die selben, und wenn man mal weiß wo was in kde3.5 liegt findet man es auch sehr schnell in kde4.

Da so weit ich weiß auch beim systemsettings (wie so oft in kde4 - dank Qt4  :Wink: ) ein ItemModel im Hintergrund werkelt sollte es kein großes Problem sein die alte Ansicht als Option an zu bieten -> bugs.kde.org - wishlist  :Wink: 

Die Uhr - ob in der Taskleiste oder am Desktop, ob digital, analog, binär - kann und konnte schon immer Sekunden. Rechtsclick -> Settings -> Sekunden anzeigen. Dann klappts auch mit Ebay  :Wink: 

Sollte Plasma abstürzen wegen vermurksten Settings:

rm ~/.kdesvn/share/config/plasma-appletsrc

oder (wenn du weißt was du tust) händisch bearbeiten.

Der Dolphin stellt neben einem Mainwindow auch ein nettes Dateimanager-KPart - und einges mehr - zur Verfügung. Und das wird so auch vom Konqueror benutzt. Du belügst dich also selbst wenn du behauptest der Konqueror kann mehr als der Dolphin - bis auf Tabs und die Verfügbarkeit des (z.B.) KHTML-Parts gibts 0,000  :Smile: 

Wenn du Psi verwendest schau mal auf bugs.gentoo.org nach. Da gibt es ein ebuild zum aktuellesten psi-0.11-release (ja, release, ist nicht mehr alphabetagamma). Und das verwendet Qt4 + qca-2 - und funktioniert prächtig  :Smile: 

Konsole kannst du mit Tastaturshortcuts bedienen. Bei mir:

"Shift + Pfeil hoch" -> neuer Tab

"Shift + Pfeil runter" -> aktueller Tab schließen

"Shift + Pfeil rechts" -> einen Tab nach rechts wechseln

"Shift + Pfeil links" -> einen Tab nach links wechseln

schneller kannst du dich in der Konsole nicht bewegen, die Maus hast du da eh nicht in der Hand  :Wink: 

Die Knöpfe in der Windowdeko kannst du dir auch in kde3 so einstellen - einfach in der "style->fensterdeko->knöpfe" (hoffe das heißt so) fleißig Spacer zwischen die Knöpfe ziehen  :Wink: 

Das kde3-Menü gibts auch schon als Plasmaapplet für kde4.

Und wer die aktuellste svn verwendet weiß:

* man kann die Position des Panels ändern (alle 4 Richtungen)

* Panelgröße einstellen

* Plasmoids vom Desktop ins Panel ziehen (ein Feature welches mit kde3 nicht klappt  :Wink: )

* einiges mehr, was mir aber grad nicht einfällt  :Wink: 

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß beim Warten auf die nächsten Releseases - kde4 wird der Hammer!

Franz

----------

## Mr. Anderson

KDE 4.0.1 ist draußen (http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php)

Aber das wisst ihr vermutlich schon alle, da ihr fleißig die kde-announce-Liste mitlest.

----------

## Ampheus

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> KDE 4.0.1 ist draußen (http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php)
> 
> Aber das wisst ihr vermutlich schon alle, da ihr fleißig die kde-announce-Liste mitlest.

 

Die nicht, aber http://www.planetkde.org  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ui, grad erst entdeckt  :Smile: 

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Archlinux+++KDE4?content=74611

Schöne Screenies von kde4 - für alle die an den "Fähigkeiten" von Plasma gezweifelt haben  :Wink: 

(OK, ist noch nicht wirklich viel neues, aber es geht schon einiges. Einen vertikalen Systray unten kenn ich unter kde-3.5 jedoch wirklich nicht  :Smile: )

Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch einige Kreativlinge - mich würden eure Desktops schon mal interessieren -> ab in den Screeny-thred!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, wenn ich KDE 4 parallel zu KDE 3.5 installiere - welche Version einer Anwendung wird dann gestartet, wenn ich sie aus dem Menu heraus oder über die Kommandozeile aufrufe? Bekommt man es so hin, dass man nur KDE 4 Anwendungen nutzt, wenn man im KDM KDE 4 als Session wählt, und analog mit KDE 3.5?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bekommt man es so hin, dass man nur KDE 4 Anwendungen nutzt, wenn man im KDM KDE 4 als Session wählt, und analog mit KDE 3.5?

 

Jep, das geht sogar automatisch, ohne dass du selbst etwas konfigurieren musst. KDE3 und KDE4 passen die Umgebungsvariablen (insbesondere PATH) beim Start so an, dass unter KDE4 die KDE4-Anwendungen und unter KDE3 die KDE3-Anwendungen bevorzugt werden.

Also startet unter KDE4 die Eingabe von "kwrite" das neue kwrite mit Qt4 und unter KDE3 nach wie vor das alte kwrite. Bisher gab es bei mir keine Probleme mit dem Parallel-Betrieb.

----------

## musv

Am KDE4-Desktop bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert. (Ich bleib bei e16).

Frage ist für mich eher: Sind die KDE4-Versionen der Programme schon ganz brauchbar? D.h. sollte ich langsam mal anfangen, diverse KDE-Apps, die ich so nutze auf KDE4 umzustellen? Z.B. kdevelop, Amarok, kghostview + kpdf -> okular usw. Bringt das irgendwelche Vorteile?

Wenn ja, wie mach ich das, daß das KDE4-Zeux dann verwendet wird? Einfach unmasken und installieren?

Irgendwo hier hab ich was gelesen von qt4.3 und qt4.4. Gibt's da was zu beachten?

----------

## Ampheus

 *musv wrote:*   

> Am KDE4-Desktop bin ich nicht wirklich interessiert. (Ich bleib bei e16).
> 
> Frage ist für mich eher: Sind die KDE4-Versionen der Programme schon ganz brauchbar? D.h. sollte ich langsam mal anfangen, diverse KDE-Apps, die ich so nutze auf KDE4 umzustellen? Z.B. kdevelop, Amarok, kghostview + kpdf -> okular usw. Bringt das irgendwelche Vorteile?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie mach ich das, daß das KDE4-Zeux dann verwendet wird? Einfach unmasken und installieren?
> ...

 

Dank unserem KDE-Herd brauchst du dabei ausser unmasken nichts zu beachten, den Rest macht Portage.

Kdevelop und amarok sind noch nicht zu empfehlen. Okular ersetzt aber kghostview und kpdf mittlerweile und macht sogar mehr als das. Es entwickelt sich zum übersichtlichen und superschnellen Allrounder. (oder kann kpdf OpenDocument öffnen?  :Wink: )

----------

## Vortex375

Nur als Bildanzeige-Programm kann mich Okular noch nicht überzeugen. Als Programm zum schnellen Bildbetrachten ist mir kuickshow immernoch zehnmal lieber.

Aber ich würde allgemein mit dem Umstellen auf KDE4-Apps noch etwas warten.

----------

## schachti

Also ich habe mich jetzt noch dazu durchgerungen, mal einen Blick auf KD4 zu werfen. Dass viele Anwendungen/Features noch fehlen und dass es mit den nächsten Versionen noch eine Ecke schneller werden soll, war mir vorher klar, daher ist das nicht unbedingt ein Minuspunkt. Das neue Startmenü finde ich gräßlich, das sonstige Layout setzt einige pfiffige Ideen um und wirkt angenehm modern, ohne dass das auf Kosten der Ergonomie geht. Auf den ersten Blick finde ich KDE4 sehr gut gelungen - und wenn im Laufe des Jahres noch neue Features integriert und ein paar Verbesserungen vorgenommen werden, ist es dannn sicher auch für den normalen Endanwender gut geeignet.

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nur als Bildanzeige-Programm kann mich Okular noch nicht überzeugen. Als Programm zum schnellen Bildbetrachten ist mir kuickshow immernoch zehnmal lieber.

 

Stimmt, Okular ist für die Bilder-Betrachtung momentan noch etwas ungeeignet (hauptsächlich weil die Möglichkeit schnell durch alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis zu wechseln noch fehlt...).

Kuickshow für kde4 ist momentan noch nicht im kdegraphics-Paket enthalten. Nimm stattdessen gwenview.

Aseigo (->Plasma) hat kürzlich in seinem blog recht nett über das neue gwenview geschrieben.

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Ich hab mir jetzt zum Spaß qt-4.4 installiert. Installation verlief, ebenso funktionieren alle qt4/kde4-Programme. Nur gibt es Probleme beim Kompilieren.

Darum würde ich gerne wissen ob in irgend einem Overlay ein qt4-snapshot-ebuild rumliegt, da ich gerne jetzt mal mit den ganzen Neuerungen von 4.4 experimentieren würde (z.B. Phonon, was im übrigen hier auch noch nicht funktioniert (im Gegensatz zu dem aus kde4 - liegts an gstreamer?)).

(Ich frag das hier da ich dafür keinen extra Thread aufmachen will  :Wink: )

Was ich gemacht hab/was nicht geht (Beispiel):

Die ganzen QT4_CHECK_USE_ENABLED hab ich in kde4-base.eclass und ebuilds wo z.B. nach dbus oder accessibility geschaut wird ausgebessert. Trotzdem kommt es noch zu Problemen, die aber (in meinen Augen) auf bugs im Build-System zurückzuführen sind. Z.B. kompiliert khelpcenter/application.cpp nicht, da isSessionRestored kein Member sein soll. im Header zu QtGui/QApplication findet man dann:

```
#ifndef QT_NO_SESSIONMANAGER

    // session management

    bool isSessionRestored() const;

    QString sessionId() const;

    QString sessionKey() const;

    virtual void commitData(QSessionManager& sm);

    virtual void saveState(QSessionManager& sm);

#endif
```

Session-Management im Ebuild wird angemacht, ergo läuft was beim configure/qmake/sonstwas falsch.

Besten Dank

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

Hey Leute, ich hab das Problem, dass spätestens nach dem dritten Login das Panel verschwunden ist. Es lässt sich dann nur durch Löschen der plasma-appletsrc zurück holen.

Außerdem passiert bei mir nach einem Klick auf "Logout" nach wie vor gar nichts und bei "Switch User" kommt immer noch der "Ausführen"-Dialog. Ich muss die Sitzung also immer per Ctrl+Alt+Backspace verlassen. Vielleicht streikt Plasma ja auch deshalb.

Funktioniert bei euch das Ausloggen? Habt ihr ne Idee, was bei mir falsch laufen könnte?

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hey Leute, ich hab das Problem, dass spätestens nach dem dritten Login das Panel verschwunden ist. Es lässt sich dann nur durch Löschen der plasma-appletsrc zurück holen.
> 
> Außerdem passiert bei mir nach einem Klick auf "Logout" nach wie vor gar nichts und bei "Switch User" kommt immer noch der "Ausführen"-Dialog. Ich muss die Sitzung also immer per Ctrl+Alt+Backspace verlassen. Vielleicht streikt Plasma ja auch deshalb.
> 
> Funktioniert bei euch das Ausloggen? Habt ihr ne Idee, was bei mir falsch laufen könnte?

 

bei mir funktioniert der "Logout" so wie er sollte. Und sonst kann ich kein Problem feststellen. Ach ja ich habe einen Testuser für kde4

----------

## musv

Habt ihr alle ein Glück. Ich wollte jetzt mal Okular testen. Also hab ich in die 

```
kde-base/okular

kde-base/qimageblitz

>=kde-base/kdelibs-4.0.1:kde-4

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.0.1:kde-4

```

 eingetragen.

Dann hat es 13 Pakete compiliert. Danach passiert folgendes (reproduzierbar):

```
sm ~> okular

Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

Starte ich dann Okular nochmal, passiert gar nichts. Allerdings befindet sich dann der Rechner im Zombie-Modus. D.h. die Programme lassen sich nicht mehr beenden, neue lassen sich nicht mehr starten. Ich kann den Rechner nicht mal mehr sauber runterfahren. Die Prozesse einzeln abschießen, klappt auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. 

Sehr suspekt alles. Jetzt hab ich schon zum 2. Mal versucht, irgendwas von KDE4 auszuprobieren. Und beide Male war es bisher eine einzige Katastrophe.

----------

## l3u

Ihr schreibt aber schon alle fleißig Bugreports, damit ich dann KDE 4.1 wie geschmiert benutzen kann, oder?!

----------

## Ampheus

Hat einer von euch schon den Flip-Switch ausprobiert? Der läuft hier auf Intel-Grafik extrem langsam (ca.0,3 fps).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ihr schreibt aber schon alle fleißig Bugreports, damit ich dann KDE 4.1 wie geschmiert benutzen kann, oder?!

 

OT:

du sagmal, ist das nightmerge-skript von dir?

das muss ich demnächst bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieren, darauf hat die welt gewartet   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> IDarum würde ich gerne wissen ob in irgend einem Overlay ein qt4-snapshot-ebuild rumliegt, da ich gerne jetzt mal mit den ganzen Neuerungen von 4.4 experimentieren würde 

 

Da ich kein overlay mit qt-4.4-snapshot-ebuilds gefunden hab, hab ich mir einfach selber eins gebastelt  :Wink: 

Das Compileproblem bestand aber weiterhin. Habs gelöst bekommen durch Änderung der configure-options für qt-core. Jetzt kompiliert hier für mich kde4 mit qt-4.4.

Ein report auf bgo ist submitted.

Sollte jemand Interesse an den snapshot-ebuilds haben einfach raus damit  :Wink:  dann pack ich die online.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Auch OT: @kernelOfTruth: is von mir ... und scheinbar hat die Welt da echt drauf gewartet, zumindest wenn man sich die monatlichen Download-Zahlen anschaut :-D

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Libby, weißt ja schon lange, dass ich ein Fan von nightmerge bin, aber dies bringt gerade eine Sache bei mir hoch: nightmerge 0.1 bringt mir bei KDE und Gnome in der Konsole oben, was gerade passiert. nightmerge 0.2 nicht. Hab auch schon lange nicht mehr nachgesehen, ob es da was Neues gibt. Hast ne Ahnung, an was das liegen kann?

----------

## franzf

So langsam orientieren sich die Devs nach Qt4.4...

aus dem Log.

Ich weiß nicht ob es QGraphicsItem::CacheMode in qt-4.3.4 geben wird - in 4.3.3 jedenfalls exisitert es nicht. Und im aktuellen Snapshot zu 4.3.4 ist auch noch nix zu sehen.

Nachdem heute in plasma-extras schon das weatherapplet auf QtWebKit gewechselt hat ist es jetzt auch im kdebase selber passiert.

 :Arrow:  Mit den qt4-releases lässt sich kde4-svn nun nicht mehr bauen. Also nicht wundern  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage: Wie füge ich in das Panel (neben das Symbol für das "Startmenü") Buttons ein, um Programme starten zu können? Unter KDE 3.5 geht's intuituv mit einem Rechtsklick und  "Panel Menu" - "Add Application to Panel". Unter KDE 4.0.1 habe ich mir einen Wolf gesucht und es nicht hinbekommen... Muss ich evtl. ein spezielles Paket dafür installieren?

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage: Wie füge ich in das Panel (neben das Symbol für das "Startmenü") Buttons ein, um Programme starten zu können? Unter KDE 3.5 geht's intuituv mit einem Rechtsklick und  "Panel Menu" - "Add Application to Panel". Unter KDE 4.0.1 habe ich mir einen Wolf gesucht und es nicht hinbekommen... Muss ich evtl. ein spezielles Paket dafür installieren?

 

An diesem Verhalten wird noch gearbeitet  :Smile: 

Im Moment musst du ein Menü (genauer: Kickoff) haben und da mit rechtsclick auf den Programm-Eintrag -> add to desktop / add to panel hinzufügen .

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Mein Gott ist das grausam... Mit Alienwidgets hat KWin noch ziemlich Probleme. export QT_USE_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 in .xsession/.xprofile hilft zwar _etwas_... aber optimal ist ganz wa anderes  :Sad: 

Ich musste das hier alles tippen / editieren ohne dass ich  den Text gesehen hab - blind :/Last edited by franzf on Mon Feb 18, 2008 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe schon an mir gezweifelt.   :Wink: 

----------

## genmich

endlich: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9994/kdexc0.jpg

Theme manager und der slim-theme ist eingebaut (KDE SVN in ner VM)! Wie schön schmal die Taskleiste werden kann  :Smile:  Die Umrandung ist noch etwas buggy (Mittelteile sehen komisch aus) aber es wird. Freu mich schon auf die 4.1!

----------

## franzf

 *miga wrote:*   

> endlich: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9994/kdexc0.jpg
> 
> Theme manager und der slim-theme ist eingebaut (KDE SVN in ner VM)! Wie schön schmal die Taskleiste werden kann  Die Umrandung ist noch etwas buggy (Mittelteile sehen komisch aus) aber es wird. Freu mich schon auf die 4.1!

 

Hast du auch einen aktuellen snapshot von qt-4.4 verwendet? Denn ich denke da liegt das Problem mit dem Rendern von svgs. Denn eigentlich wird im kde4-trunk gerade auf qt-4.4 umgestellt werden, drum geht qt-4.3 (eigentlich) nimmer.

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

So, mit dem aktuellen snapshot von Heute (23.02.2008) geht das Skalieren von svg's wieder korrekt  :Smile: 

----------

## genmich

Hatte qt-4.4.0_pre20080221 drauf. Werde nachher mal auf heute updaten und hoffe das es auch bei mir wieder richtig geht.

----------

